
Notorious North Korean Hacker Group Has Stolen a Fortune in Cryptocurrency - kostaddin
https://www.ccn.com/571-million-notorious-north-korean-hacker-group-has-stolen-a-fortune-in-cryptocurrency/
======
Cypher
Has anyone confirmed its really NK and not some proxy.

~~~
rain1
Yeah, I'm very skeptical about the claims that north koreans are doing this.
It just doesn't seem possible that they could have built up such an advanced
level of exploitation when they have such minimal infrastructure.

~~~
klondike_
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bureau_121](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bureau_121)

Building up an offensive computer hacking operation is relatively cost
effective compared to building a military. All that is required is a few
computers and some expertise. Cyber warfare is perhaps the only battlefield
where North Korea could compete with world powers. With these crypto hackings,
the operation probably pays for itself many times over

